# CRUZE MAMBA wastegate actuator install with road test.



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I installed the Mamba Wastegate actuator in this video. This is my version of the install. SO far its been a week and for me the car runs awesome. Let me know what you guys think of this style of install videos.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello everyone in this build episode I tackle the MAMBA wastegate actuator on my CRUZE. This was a huge improvement over the factory wastegate!


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Brembo Dave said:


> Hello everyone in this build episode I tackle the MAMBA wastegate actuator on my CRUZE. This was a huge improvement over the factory wastegate!


Was wondering what did you see for an improvement?
Boosted faster, did not fall off of boost after peek boost, better mid range pull?
Thank you.
Keep the Cruze vids going!


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Forgot to ask, what color spring are you using? The Yellow one?


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Hello. Yellow spring. Saw faster spooling. The computer controls the boost level however when it’s a man’s different levels I’m seeing the boost higher than normal which is the improvement. Where are used to see a max of only 15 and an average of 13 to 14. Now I see 15 to 16 on average and a max of 20.


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

No problem


----------



## Dude Bro (Oct 8, 2021)

Brembo Dave said:


> No problem


Hey Dave did you have to tune after the upgrade to not throw overboost code or did it run with no issue? Love your videos, thanks!


----------



## Brentmax (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Dave awesome video ! Would this upgrade also work on gen 1 1.4 turbo?


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Dude Bro said:


> Hey Dave did you have to tune after the upgrade to not throw overboost code or did it run with no issue? Love your videos, thanks!


Hi my preload was correct so no under boost or over boost issues. Most people have the incorrect preload which is why they have issues.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Brentmax said:


> Hi Dave awesome video ! Would this upgrade also work on gen 1 1.4 turbo?


Make sure you measure your rod length if you attempted this on the gen 1 CRUZE


----------

